# Pro rider stance observation



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

he's a pro.

You can figure that out from the video?

The guy prob board better then me with only one foot strap in.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

his binding angles aren't symmetrical


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

What I really want to know is what stance does travis rice ride.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

ETM said:


> What I really want to know is what stance does travis rice ride.


Travis Rice
Hometown:	Jackson Hole, Wyoming
Birthday:	September 10
Resort With Loc Status:	Jackson Hole
Height:	5'11"
Weight:	180 lbs.
Stance:	Goofy, around 23 in. apart with 19° angle on my front foot, and -9° on my back foot.
Sponsors:	Quicksilver, Lib Tech, DC, Red Bull, Union, hOme Watches


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

pros can ride pretty much anything they want and still be pros. I always like to give my board to my buddy who thinks he cant ride cuz his board sucks. then he just go crashing cuz I always keep my board waxed lol.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

speedjason said:


> pros can ride pretty much anything they want and still be pros. I always like to give my board to my buddy who thinks he cant ride cuz his board sucks. then he just go crashing cuz I always keep my board waxed lol.


I have a friend who I lend my setup to sometimes so that I can see what it's capable of, even his switch is much faster than my regular.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

Lamps said:


> I have a friend who I lend my setup to sometimes so that I can see what it's capable of, even his switch is much faster than my regular.


now I am motivated to ride switch as good as my regular. is it achievable? I think so!


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

you don't need symmetrical to ride switch.

A lot of the pros have non-symmetrical angles.

white is like back foot 0 and front like 12/15/18?

toro is like 9 -6

stevens is like 18-9

rice is 18-9


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

24WERD said:


> you don't need symmetrical to ride switch.
> 
> A lot of the pros have non-symmetrical angles.
> 
> ...


I spent my first 8 years riding with 15 / 0.
After that it was a bunch of minor changes.
12/-12
15/-9
12/-9
12/-6 is where I sit today.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

That's funny! Other than the 15/0, I went through the same evolution of stances and now ride 12/-6. Have a buddy that went through same exact sequence.

I know some Pros who purposely ride their bindings more towards their heel edge which I find interesting. Not sure if its for their rail game or spinning bigger rotations.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

tonicusa said:


> That's funny! Other than the 15/0, I went through the same evolution of stances and now ride 12/-6. Have a buddy that went through same exact sequence.
> 
> I know some Pros who purposely ride their bindings more towards their heel edge which I find interesting. Not sure if its for their rail game or spinning bigger rotations.


Ive started doing that because my toe side is stronger than my heel side so riding more heel side gives me more leverage on that edge.


----------

